# Let’s see those silly puppy ears



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

I thought it might be fun to have a post for pictures of silly puppy ears. 

So let’s see them! Any pictures you have of your pup’s ears being silly as they were growing. 

Bear’s ears used to be super tiny!










Then they started growing…











And now they curl backwards! I’m calling it “the wind blown look”.










I’m really excited to see all the funny stages his ears go through. 😍


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

12-14 weeks, ears, paws, chest and everything else already big


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

This is Gabriel when he was 2 months, ears were up, but now at 13 months only 1 ear up. still hoping they will both go up!!


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

His ears came up in about ten weeks. I missed the doofy, folded look though:



















Still looking noble.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

half listening ..










Flying nun


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

First pic is the day after we picked her up at 8 weeks old. Sporting the jaunty-side-fold look.









About two weeks later, it decided to flop








the other way.

At 15 weeks, they were almost even...









As she has started the whole teething process, we are prepared for 'The Dance' to start. Reminding ourselves, "if they once stood up, they most likely will again" advice.


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

So fun to see all the silly ears!


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

perrymel said:


> View attachment 584852


I love that look. It’s like a person with wet hair piled up on their head or something.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

..








..








..








..








So many ears in this house.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Comb-over ears








1 down, 1 kinda up








(Pup on the right is her) floppy ears


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)




----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't you all also LOVE how expressive all these pups are??? 

@Dustinb80 Is the almost invisible black cat Gunner's bestie? All you can see are her/his eyes. Love it!

@drparker151 Don't you really appreciate a vet who will get down on the floor with your pet? Our previous vet always made you lift the dog on those metal tables, making a vet visit that much worse. Our current vet and her tech, instantly got down with Ilita. Related so much better with her.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

SMcN said:


> Don't you all also LOVE how expressive all these pups are???
> 
> @Dustinb80 Is the almost invisible black cat Gunner's bestie? All you can see are her/his eyes. Love it!
> 
> @drparker151 Don't you really appreciate a vet who will get down on the floor with your pet? Our previous vet always made you lift the dog on those metal tables, making a vet visit that much worse. Our current vet and her tech, instantly got down with Ilita. Related so much better with her.


That is Wheeza, she is 15 and he's been friends with her since I brought him home. Gunner is a real chill dog. Gets along with everyone and everything except other male dogs. He's like a gentleman. Always let's my wife's dog eat first, gives her his ball etc. Lol. Love him


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 584888
> 
> So many ears in this house.


OMG, those are enough ears for 2 or or 3. What a great looking pack.


----------



## pippin21 (Dec 29, 2021)

Millie's ear(s) seem to go down every week for a day then back up, she has just lost one of her baby canines and they've started going back up again now.


----------



## Kathykalai (11 mo ago)

My girl Evie,16 weeks old. Her ears perked up for a few days, now they are down again!!


----------



## rodriguez231 (10 mo ago)

Can i get a 1-2 month old puppy 🐶


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

rodriguez231 said:


> Can i get a 1-2 month old puppy 🐶


NO! Puppies need to be at least 2 months old to leave the litter and mom.


----------



## LogarithmicGSD (9 mo ago)

Baby girl (8 weeks) and adult (age 2) 🥰


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

How old was your dog when the ears went up ?? Two ?? Beautiful pup !!


----------



## LogarithmicGSD (9 mo ago)

perrymel said:


> How old was your dog when the ears went up ?? Two ?? Beautiful pup !!


I forget, but definitely by 5 months.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Born Feb 4th!


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

OMG soooo cute, enjoy this small puppy time, it goes by sooooooo fast !!!


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

Gabriel at 8 weeks ears up  but only one up now ( picture above) Picture below about 11 months old, still both ears not up. 14 months now and still only one up. Both dam and sire had ears up and all the other pups too .


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Frankie's ears are taking turns. He's 5 months old but still teething.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star's ears were up when I brought her home at 12 weeks, but within a week, they both flopped:



















They were mostly in the 'helicopter' position, or took turns being fully up until she was 9 months. You can still see the creases in them in this picture that was taken at that age. A breeder who was familiar with her lines said large ears were 'typical' of that line, and that's why it took them so long to stand!


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Star's ears were up when I brought her home at 12 weeks, but within a week, they both flopped:
> 
> View attachment 586476
> 
> ...


Beautiful pup!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you. I still miss her every day! :'(


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

This was a little over 8 weeks, a few days after I brought him home









and the comb over look, of course









both of the ones below were taken in the same day, when he was about 12 weeks, they just flopped back when he looked up, still one of the funniest pictures I have

















and then finally, up! at about 14 weeks


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Frankie wearing his "Flying Nun" ears.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Gah I miss that age... he was such a fun and adventurous puppy!


----------



## NTA (8 mo ago)

8 weeks


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Theo








13 weeks


----------



## NTA (8 mo ago)

about 14 weeks,much better


----------

